# Male English Lab with abscess next to nipple on the base of penis



## jarango (Jan 8, 2011)

My male English Lab has some sort of abscess right next to his nipple on the
base of his penis. Please see attached picture. We took him to the vet
today and he seemed concerned while stating that he doesn't like the
look of it. He is going to have a surgery to remove it and they are
going to send it to the pathologist for analysis. I was wondering if
anyone has come across a similar abscess or otherwise has any useful information.

Thanks
Jesus


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

i have not but please keep us posted


----------



## FosterPuppyMom (Mar 20, 2013)

I know this is an old post, but it sounds similar to what my dog (9 mth male lab/retriever mix) experienced. Exactly the same location, only was even bigger and harder and looked like a black hard mole that could be removed. I was going to make a vet appointment this morning, but in the evening it popped (for lack of a better term), leaving behind a bright pink flat spot that looked like a boil. He was in his crate, so my best guess is that he bit it off (no evidence of it in the crate). I put peroxide on it and this morning it looks flatter and less angry (pale pink). My guess is that it will just heal on its own, but I'm curious about what happened with your dog and/or if anyone else has had this happen.


----------

